# Internship questions



## cjw7373 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello, I'm from the US and I was wondering how the job market was doing for internships, specifically for engineers in general. I am currently studying Chemical Engineering with another major in Chemistry and minor in Italian. I have been in love with Italy for as long as I can remember and hope to move and live there once I get my masters in Chemical Engineering. 

I plan on doing a study abroad in Turin, Milan, or Rome next year :fingerscrossed: and was hoping to meet some companies to see about the possibility of an internship or co-op. How different are Internships in Italy and Europe compared to those in the states? If I were to get an internship here I would be getting paid about $24 an hour as the average for a Chemical Engineer, I heard you do not get paid for internships in Italy is this true because that would make it a lot more difficult.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure about Italy, but in much of Europe an "internship" is normally part of your academic curriculum and required as part of the degree program. Certainly here in France and also in Germany (the two countries where I have experience), an internship is a three-way contract between the student, his university and the employer. 

Internships may be paid (nominally) or not, but the employer usually receives a break or sometimes exoneration from the social charges (health, retirement, etc.) for an intern because the intern already has those covered in some manner through the school program he or she is pursuing.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

cjw7373 said:


> How different are Internships in Italy and Europe compared to those in the states? If I were to get an internship here I would be getting paid about $24 an hour as the average for a Chemical Engineer, I heard you do not get paid for internships in Italy is this true because that would make it a lot more difficult.


Paid? You'd be lucky to get car fare.

Italian internships use a French word. Which I can't remember. Stage??? You might be able to find something but unless you have something exceptional to offer it's going to be hard. 

Youth unemployment is officially 40%


----------

